# Issues with Dovecot version 2.2.10



## hockey97 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, I  cannot start my Dovecot version 2.2.10 server at all. I get these error messages:


```
doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 1121: Unknown setting: socket
doveconf: Error: managesieve-login: dump-capability process returned 89
```

This error happened when I upgraded Freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 to 8.4. *D*uring the upgrade it detected my configuration file using old outdated syntax. It automatically replaced the words with the newer words.

This is where I am currently at.

Can someone post their configuration or refer me to a default configuration file of *D*ovecot that works with the latest version of Dovecot?


----------



## AzaShog (Aug 2, 2014)

Did you upgrade Dovecot from v1 to v2? Perhaps this might be helpful: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Upgrading/2.0


----------



## hockey97 (Aug 3, 2014)

AzaShog said:
			
		

> Did you upgrade Dovecot from v1 to v2? Perhaps this might be helpful: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Upgrading/2.0



Yes, I upgrade from V 1 to V2 in May. I looked into that already. I even looked at a few others that have config files and it shows a socket listen. 

the config at socket listen is :


```
# It's possible to export the authentication interface to other programs
   socket listen {
    #master {
      # Master socket provides access to userdb information. It's typically
      # used to give Dovecot's local delivery agent access to userdb so it
      # can find mailbox locations.
      #path = /path/run/dovecot/auth-master
      #mode = 0600
      # Default user/group is the one who started dovecot-auth (root)
      #user = 
      #group = 
    #}
    client {
      # The client socket is generally safe to export to everyone. Typical use
      # is to export it to your SMTP server so it can do SMTP AUTH lookups
      # using it.
      path = /path/run/dovecot/auth-client
      #path = /path/run/dovecot/auth-master
      mode = 0660
      #mode = 0600
      user = MTA
      group = MTA
    }
  }
}
```

The error message is saying  unknown setting  socket . 
I am using Dovecot v2.2.10 server.  or V2.2 for short.


----------



## AzaShog (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, remove the whole socket { ... } stanza and replace it with something like this:


```
service auth {
    unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/auth {
        user = postfix
        group = wheel
        mode = 0600
    }
}
```

This is my stanza for Dovecot SASL backend auth for Postfix. Naturally, adjust the values if you're using it for some other software.


----------

